# Four Candles



## Sharky (21 Jun 2021)

Don't know my own strength! 







What should I do, replace the handle or buy a new fork?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2021)

New handle. Simple job. 
My fork is a bit like Trigger's broom.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jun 2021)

Good luck finding a shop with fork handles!

But if you try, can I come and stand behind you in the queue when you ask? 

According to my properly brung up teenage kids, none of their peers know this classic sketch or get the quotes that ensue....


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Good luck finding a shop with fork handles!


Amazon have a shed full. (See what I did there?)


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2021)

Buy a fork with a steel handle, the type you have will always be vulnerable as where the wooden shaft enters the steel head is a weak pivot point.

Alternatively fix it and buy a digging fork as well. My guess is you were digging with this fork?


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My guess is you were digging with this fork?


Yes, I was digging up a hydrangea bush. It was working loose and I put all my weight on it and it gave way.


----------



## wonderloaf (21 Jun 2021)

Took this photo in the hold of the Cutty Sark a few years ago, I often wonder if it was an intended or accidental visual joke:


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jun 2021)

wonderloaf said:


> Took this photo in the hold of the Cutty Sark a few years ago, I often wonder if it was an intended or accidental visual joke:
> 
> View attachment 595140


Four candles and fork handles. I would say it is purely coincidental......


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2021)

Sharky said:


> Don't know my own strength!
> 
> View attachment 595131
> 
> ...


Hulk smash!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Four candles and fork handles. I would say it is purely coincidental......


It has to be done....


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Jun 2021)

If you have a farm supply shop nearby, they'll have fork handles in. I'd refit a handle rather than buy another fork.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It has to be done....



Cheers, saved me a job, except I was going to post racing pigeon....


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> According to my properly brung up teenage kids, none of their peers know this classic sketch or get the quotes that ensue....


I find it hard to believe that it was first shown in 1976. That's 45 years ago. Still vivid in my mind, but understandable why your teens didn't know about it. Probably 30 years before they were born!


----------



## FrankCrank (22 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It has to be done....



There's a pub in that there Oxford called the Four Candles, have frequented many a time, and I always think of this sketch when visiting.


----------

